# Reptile shops in Bedfordshire and Herefordshire areas..



## kirsty101 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey I was wondering if any one can recommend a good reptile shop in the Bedfordshire and Herefordshire areas, I have already visited Superreps in Kempston, Fathoms aquatics in Leighton Buzzard and CKJ pets in Harlington, just want to look around and see the quality of the stock before i jump in and buy a beardie. thanks Kirsty x


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Theres one opening soon in Dunstable, Beds called Wrigglies, Ive been told it opens on Saturday the 30th Aug... Have you tried Japanese Koi in Henlow? Very nice, well looked after animals in there, I can highly recommend them.
Hope this helps 
Corenne x


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you tried any private breeders?
If you look on the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/161438-herts-beds-bucks-herpers.html
its peeps from around our areas... I was recommended that Ant has some nice beardies.... 
Corenne x

P.s Welcome to RFUK


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

you may well do a lot better looking at the classifieds, as cheaper and possibly better looked after from some of the breeders on this website than a pet shop


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

we have visited a fair few local rep shops and these are our recommendations based on experiences

-Amey zoo in bovingdon, hemel is very good, mark really knows his stuff
-pauls reptile den in potters bar
-theres one in Diddington (nr sandy) that is good, cant remember the name but 'herper666' works there. the bloke breeds nearly all his stock and knows his stuff too
-deepdale (nr potton/sandy) not a great selection, but fairly priced and knowledgable staff

AVOID
-888 in ramsey
-cambridge reptiles


japanese koi are our local shop, and are good if you go during the week, at weekends it tends to be more of a petting zoo, and weekend staff are just that...weekend staff!! prices are a bit higher than some places, but generally the info given is reasonable

if more details are required about shops listed above, please PM me.

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## kirsty101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, recently discovered ameyzoo, was impressed so will probs get my beardie from there on saturday if i can manage to sort out my problems with my MVB bulb :sad:


----------

